# regurgitated research



## snake (May 3, 2018)

Is it me or does it seem like every time you go to research something on line, the same shit seems to pop up. There's always those people saying that to lose weight, don't eat before bed or the advice to not run a Test cycle less then 8 weeks. But I'm talking about the real studies. Just an example; the same "Deca strengthens tendons by increasing collagen synthesis". That rat study has been quoted a million times. I also think there is evidence to dispute that now, but that's for another time.

I know it's hard to study AAS in the context that we use them but I wish there was more reliable information. Sometimes I wonder what the hell they are going to say about the things we take as "Fact" 20 years from now. Good chance 20 years from now I won't be lifting but to view some of the posts I made would probably be embarrassing when that time comes.


----------



## dk8594 (May 3, 2018)

I've always been surprised that they're haven't been studies in other countries regarding AAS to have leaked out.  It seems like the Russians, Chinese, and East Germans would have been all over that.  It's frustrating, though.  

I've been able to pick up things that seemed directionally accurate by searching around, but the best I've been able to do is become my own lab rat, try to limit variables, get blood work done, and journal with pics.  It's not exactly scientific (I can never limit all of the variables), but it seems to get me in the ball park as to how my body responds.

Makes me always question how those who do a shot gun approach know what the heck is going on.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 3, 2018)

I addressed the Deca topic in a previous thread of yours and it certainly wasn't regurgitated in any way, shape or form 

The reality of the situation is this: most people have no ****ing idea how to interpret research and, more importantly, have no interest in taking the time to learn how to do this. As a result, you get regurgitation. I've provided plenty of examples in this sub-forum of how to dissect research to see what it really means and even tried to address some common interpretation problems that people face. 
Like, the whole "you can find a study to support any view point" complaint that I see ALL the time on this & other boards. One of the sticky threads here deals directly with interpreting conflicting data results and I know for a fact that the folks who bitch about this the most are also the least likely to read that thread and learn to overcome this issue.

My point: what the data shows and what people (including the authors) say it shows is not the same thing. The first is factual (well, should be), the other is not for a myriad of reasons. if you learn how to look at the data yourself, regurgitation by others becomes a non-issue.


----------



## Viduus (May 3, 2018)

For those users who jump to this thread from the new posts listing. (It’s in the same section as this thread)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25220-How-to-deal-with-conflicting-studies


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I addressed the Deca topic in a previous thread of yours and it certainly wasn't regurgitated in any way, shape or form
> 
> The reality of the situation is this: most people have no ****ing idea how to interpret research and, more importantly, have no interest in taking the time to learn how to do this. As a result, you get regurgitation. I've provided plenty of examples in this sub-forum of how to dissect research to see what it really means and even tried to address some common interpretation problems that people face.
> Like, the whole "you can find a study to support any view point" complaint that I see ALL the time on this & other boards. One of the sticky threads here deals directly with interpreting conflicting data results and I know for a fact that the folks who bitch about this the most are also the least likely to read that thread and learn to overcome this issue.
> ...



Learning is work and a lot of people aren't willing to make the effort.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 4, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Learning is work and a lot of people aren't willing to make the effort.


Yet those people are willing to bitch about not understanding a topic or, worse, criticize others for exposing their ignorance on a topic. Because it's easier. A self-destructive cycle. 

I take great pleasure in being able to understand. Progressing towards it is not something I consider to be "work" but actually pretty enjoyable. Hence, my inability to relate to those who voluntarily partake in the above cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2018)

the best research is done with a small group of experienced juicheads that tried everything multiple times and actually look like they workout..90% of the guys posting on boards are a joke.


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> the best research is done with a small group of experienced juicheads that tried everything multiple times and actually look like they workout..90% of the guys posting on boards are a joke.



Especially the ones with sub par genetics that still look like they lift.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 4, 2018)

idiots & the holier than thou 

equally annoying at anyrate

so .......


----------



## Merlin (Jul 21, 2018)

Problem is a lot of data bases do require a fee for access to them. When I was in school they gave us access to a ton of medical data bases that always required fees but were apart of the curriculum so the fee was waived. Should've taken advantage of them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> Problem is a lot of data bases do require a fee for access to them. When I was in school they gave us access to a ton of medical data bases that always required fees but were apart of the curriculum so the fee was waived. Should've taken advantage of them.



If you find an abstract you want just email the actual researcher. They will send it to you for nothing 99.99% of the time.


----------



## PFM (Jul 22, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> idiots & the holier than thou
> 
> equally annoying at anyrate
> 
> so .......



Twice as annoying when they look like they lift.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 22, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> Problem is a lot of data bases do require a fee for access to them. When I was in school they gave us access to a ton of medical data bases that always required fees but were apart of the curriculum so the fee was waived. Should've taken advantage of them.


You can also PM me and 99.9% of the time I will find whatever you're looking for and send it your way. 

That's something I always mention in the threads I've made in this sub-forum - if you want the full paper PM me. Contrary to the belief of some, I do not expect anyone to take my interpretation of something as gospel.


----------

